# W3C Validator Fehler fuer  PHP Parameter &



## son gohan (15. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

wie macht ihr das eigentlich wenn ihr Fehlermeldungen vom Validator bekommt fuer das & Zeichen das in Urls steht, schreibt ihr das Zeichen um in entity Form?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
also den Fehler könntest du ja auch einfach ignorieren.

Wenn du PHP verwendest kannst du htmlspecialchars nutzen um deine Links/URL zu encoden.

Das hilft dir vielleicht auch: http://www.w3schools.com/tags/ref_urlencode.asp

Grüße


----------

